# my first grow



## sickbiker (Mar 7, 2011)

this is day 7 of my first grow let me know what u guys think


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 7, 2011)

more pics


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome sick biker, i'm new around here as well. everything looks good from what i can see.  Do you  leave the door open to the closet all the time?  What kind of lights and nutes ya using?


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome. GL. Keep that rockwool covered with piece of white plastic or something. They tend to grow algae and best if just covered.


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 7, 2011)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Welcome sick biker, i'm new around here as well. everything looks good from what i can see.  Do you  leave the door open to the closet all the time?  What kind of lights and nutes ya using?



No i do not leave it open but i have fresh air coming in from the attic. Right now i have them under a 400w MH and when they start to flower i will put in my 400w HPS. I just started them on half nuts yesterday im using sensi grow a and b and B-52 and a little bit of sugar daddy


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 7, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Welcome. GL. Keep that rockwool covered with piece of white plastic or something. They tend to grow algae and best if just covered.


Thanks man. Im going to get some mylar to put over them


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 7, 2011)

Glad to see you're getting fresh air in the tent. Good luck ;-)


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 7, 2011)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Glad to see you're getting fresh air in the tent. Good luck ;-)


and im pumping co2 in there


----------



## RABBIT (Mar 7, 2011)

Ay 'Biker, sending good vibes to ya. Pulling for some awesome buds in there.


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 7, 2011)

RABBIT said:
			
		

> Ay 'Biker, sending good vibes to ya. Pulling for some awesome buds in there.




Thanks man i need all the luck i can get lol
peace my friend


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 8, 2011)

sickbiker said:
			
		

> Thanks man. Im going to get some mylar to put over them



I wouldn't use mylar.  I would just bury them a little more so that the top of the rockwool is covered with hydrotron.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 8, 2011)

sickbiker said:
			
		

> and im pumping co2 in there



Pumping CO2 into an open space is a waste of time, money, and energy.  For CO2 enhancement to be effective, you need a sealed room, higher temps, higher nutes, enhanced lumens, etc, etc.  

What kind of ventilation set up do you have?


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 8, 2011)

sickbiker said:
			
		

> Thanks man. Im going to get some mylar to put over them


I've been told that mylar under the plants will cause them to stretch... Something about the light hitting the bottom of the leaf...


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> I've been told that mylar under the plants will cause them to stretch... Something about the light hitting the bottom of the leaf...



If this is so, I'm in trouble then since I have white wrapping all around and under my plants.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm just passing it along, not saying I agree, I'd think as much light directed back to them as possible would be prefered... IDK how accurate the info is, I just snatched my mylar flooring up before the leaves got over the edge of the pot, no experience with this "stretching" effect personally.


----------



## BBFan (Mar 8, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> I've been told that mylar under the plants will cause them to stretch... Something about the light hitting the bottom of the leaf...


 
This is true- it's called competitive stretch.  Black film would be the best to use.

You're off to a good start!  Good luck.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 8, 2011)

sickbiker said:
			
		

> more pics


You've got the same tent as me bro! :rofl:


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 8, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> This is true- it's called competitive stretch.  Black film would be the best to use.
> 
> You're off to a good start!  Good luck.


See, not completely unvalidated info... It makes sense, but my question is, would you still see an increase in growth rate in spite of the stretching (i.e. new nodes forming quicker)?


----------



## BBFan (Mar 8, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> See, not completely unvalidated info... It makes sense, but my question is, would you still see an increase in growth rate in spite of the stretching (i.e. new nodes forming quicker)?


 
Good question Gixxerman.  Nice tight plants (like the ones in your journal  ) will better support buds when they get large.  You won't need to tie them up to support the weight.

IMO, stretch leads to wispy airy buds.  The big colas we all seek are really just a bunch of small buds growing together to form one massive bud.  If there's too much stretch, the buds don't grow together as well (assuming you've got good genetics).


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2011)

lol, I hadn't doubted you, Gixxer, just commenting that I was in that same situation. I may remove the white wrap, but with the results seen so far, am not going to go to too much trouble right away.

Wouldn't this be somewhat an issue from the lower levels of white wall then, since the light would reflect back and up under higher leaves? And sorry, but does this mean side lighting is a bad idea too?

Sorry if this is steering the journal off course.


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 8, 2011)

I didnt have any mylar so i used tin foil. I would think the more light reflection would be better but more than likely im wrong thats why im on here so I can get help from people that know a lot more than me


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2011)

Tin foil will add heat.


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 8, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Pumping CO2 into an open space is a waste of time, money, and energy.  For CO2 enhancement to be effective, you need a sealed room, higher temps, higher nutes, enhanced lumens, etc, etc.
> 
> What kind of ventilation set up do you have?



I have a 4in inline exhaust fan that is ducked out in to my attic and fresh air from my room and attic. the tent i have has vent that when the exhaust fan kicks on it pulls the fresh air in


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 8, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> You've got the same tent as me bro! :rofl:


yeah that tent is kick *** i love it it was well worth the money


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 8, 2011)

well I started my nuts on Saturday witch was day7 . They look great and are moving right along except one she is a smaller and not as green as the other 3 she just might be a runt.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 8, 2011)

sickbiker said:
			
		

> I didnt have any mylar so i used tin foil. I would think the more light reflection would be better but more than likely im wrong thats why im on here so I can get help from people that know a lot more than me



Get rid of the foil.  I would just bury the rockwool cubes deeper.

The undersides of leaves do not want or need light.  It does encourage stretch (not growth).


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 8, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Get rid of the foil.  I would just bury the rockwool cubes deeper.
> 
> The undersides of leaves do not want or need light.  It does encourage stretch (not growth).



Thats what im going to do when i get home from work. I thought it might have been a good idea i had see people do it with the mylar and thought hell i have tin foil i will just use that.  :doh:


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 8, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> lol, I hadn't doubted you, Gixxer, just commenting that I was in that same situation. I may remove the white wrap, but with the results seen so far, am not going to go to too much trouble right away.
> 
> Wouldn't this be somewhat an issue from the lower levels of white wall then, since the light would reflect back and up under higher leaves? And sorry, but does this mean side lighting is a bad idea too?
> 
> Sorry if this is steering the journal off course.


Not at the angle the light is hiting the walls... Assuming your walls dont lean 45 degrees away from the ladies, it would most likely just be reflected to the ground...reflecting out at the opposite angle it came in on...  JMO  As far as side lighting goes... didn't even thing of that... Would be worth looking into.. But I could only see side lighting during the flowering stage... A little stretch is inevitable with 12 hours of darkness every 24. I guess it's more one of those "weigh the pros and cons" deal!


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 8, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> lol, I hadn't doubted you, Gixxer, just commenting that I was in that same situation. I may remove the white wrap, but with the results seen so far, am not going to go to too much trouble right away.
> 
> Wouldn't this be somewhat an issue from the lower levels of white wall then, since the light would reflect back and up under higher leaves? And sorry, but does this mean side lighting is a bad idea too?
> 
> Sorry if this is steering the journal off course.



Its all good my friend steer away


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 9, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> Not at the angle the light is hiting the walls... Assuming your walls dont lean 45 degrees away from the ladies, it would most likely just be reflected to the ground...reflecting out at the opposite angle it came in on...  JMO  As far as side lighting goes... didn't even thing of that... Would be worth looking into.. But I could only see side lighting during the flowering stage... A little stretch is inevitable with 12 hours of darkness every 24. I guess it's more one of those "weigh the pros and cons" deal!



:yeahthat:

Side lighting, especially with CFLs does not generally actually provide much light to the undersides of the leaves.  I am not a big fan of side lighting with floros and believe that its use if very limited in its benefits.  Floros have to be within inches of your plants to do any good.  This can be hard to do with side lighting and only provides a very small part of the plant with additional light.  And as I mentioned before, this is space that the plant is really going to need to grow.


----------



## Chewbongo (Mar 9, 2011)

sickbiker said:
			
		

> No i do not leave it open but i have fresh air coming in from the attic. Right now i have them under a 400w MH and when they start to flower i will put in my 400w HPS. I just started them on half nuts yesterday im using sensi grow a and b and B-52 and a little bit of sugar daddy


 
i dont know where ure at but i would think when summer gets here the air u will be pullin frum the attic will be a bit warm for ure plants


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 9, 2011)

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> i dont know where ure at but i would think when summer gets here the air u will be pullin frum the attic will be a bit warm for ure plants


yeah when summer hit i will just pull air from the house


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 9, 2011)

sickbiker said:
			
		

> yeah when summer hit i will just pull air from the house


if you have a basement or crawl space that's below ground you could pull it from there?


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 9, 2011)

no basement or crawl space. I keep it nice and cool in my house in the summer I work in a hot metal fab shop and like to come home to a cool house


----------



## Roddy (Mar 10, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> 
> Side lighting, especially with CFLs does not generally actually provide much light to the undersides of the leaves.  I am not a big fan of side lighting with floros and believe that its use if very limited in its benefits.  Floros have to be within inches of your plants to do any good.  This can be hard to do with side lighting and only provides a very small part of the plant with additional light.  And as I mentioned before, this is space that the plant is really going to need to grow.



Right, but I'm using a 400w HPS vert set-up as my side-lighting....or body-feeding.


----------



## Chewbongo (Mar 10, 2011)

sickbiker said:
			
		

> yeah when summer hit i will just pull air from the house


sounds like a plan, im pullin air from the house and pushin it out the attic rite now, works great


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 10, 2011)

thats thats how im doing it to but i have kids so during the day i have to keep the closet door closed and locked so i just leave the attic open. Im thinking about just putting a vent in the bottom of the door and then i can close the attic


----------



## Roddy (Mar 10, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan, covers both the air and stealth issues! Make sure she is dark at night, no light leaks.


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 11, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good plan, covers both the air and stealth issues! Make sure she is dark at night, no light leaks.


Im growing autos light leaks are not a worry for me and im growing in a tent and it seals real nice no light leaks


----------



## Roddy (Mar 11, 2011)

Ahh yes, the autos...forgot!


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 11, 2011)

here are some new pics this is day 12 or so


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 11, 2011)

more pics


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 11, 2011)

so they look good i think exsept the one looks bad and im haveing a prob keeping my PH down i get it down to 5.5 and then 10 hours later its up to 7 what could be the prob .


----------



## Jericho (Mar 11, 2011)

Are you leaving the water to stand before you Ph it. After mixing the nutes you should leave it at least 12 hours IMO so that the nutrients can break down, In this break down the PH changes.


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 11, 2011)

i only put the nuts in every 7 days when i change the water


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 11, 2011)

and what do u think is wrong with the little one i was thinking it just might be a runt


----------



## Jericho (Mar 11, 2011)

As long as the leaves are greet and roots are white then your good. Might just be a runt.


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 11, 2011)

thats what im thinking. the leaves on it are it are a little yellow


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 12, 2011)

sickbiker said:
			
		

> thats what im thinking. the leaves on it are it are a little yellow


Yellow leaves often suggest a deficiency, nitrogen or magnesium I believe (one of the two, or both) this could be due to the fluctuating pH... Are these all the same strain? Are they on the same Rez.? Nutrient lock is easier to suffer from a hydroponic system than soil, i've read... Are the yellowing leaves starting at the bottom and going up? Or top to bottom? This makes a difference as well, not sure the specifics, but I read it here somewhere.... Hope this helps a bit!


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 12, 2011)

they are all in the same water same nuts same everything and the hole thing is a little yellow its half the size of the rest and just looks weak and what would keep making my ph go up take look at the pics i posted if u dont mind


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 12, 2011)

sickbiker said:
			
		

> they are all in the same water same nuts same everything and the hole thing is a little yellow its half the size of the rest and just looks weak and what would keep making my ph go up take look at the pics i posted if u dont mind


Not sure bud, not a hydro grower myself .... Yet, but have heard they're a lot more sensitive! Good luck with diagnosis and treatment of your ladies(green mojo)


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 12, 2011)

thanks my friend . Im thinking shes just a runt cause the other three look good to me and they are really starting to boom


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 12, 2011)

sickbiker said:
			
		

> thanks my friend . Im thinking shes just a runt cause the other three look good to me and they are really starting to boom


sounds like a runt to me.keep it around cuz some times they bounce back. But if later on during your grow you run into space issue, it would be the one you toss


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 12, 2011)

Dr.Autoflower said:
			
		

> sounds like a runt to me.keep it around cuz some times they bounce back. But if later on during your grow you run into space issue, it would be the one you toss


:yeahthat::goodposting:


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok so i got my ph under control I used spring water this time and no probs so far. a few of the leaves are curling up on the edges is that any thing to worry about


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 14, 2011)

few more pics


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey man your plants r lookin' pretty good, I have done a little hydro thing and ive never had my leaves curl like that... its interesting but I have no clue what that could be.... what the temp & humidity at?


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 14, 2011)

79 d and 65 to 50 % humidity


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn, I just read on my post that I need to get my temp up and lower my humidity a little


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 14, 2011)

I brought my light about 12 in from the canopy could that be the prob with the leaves curling on the edges


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 14, 2011)

it was at about 20 in


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 14, 2011)

I moved it back up to 20in


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 15, 2011)

I keep my 1000 like 16 in away n that works out beautiful for me I got pretty good vent. so it doesnt get hot at all, Ive always gone by the rule that if you cant keep ur hand under it for a minute, its to close.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2011)

looking good biker.


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 15, 2011)

thank u rose tryin my best


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 16, 2011)

Good morning to all best of wishes to all around the world let's all roll one and blaze one for the people of japan :48:  :tokie:


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Mar 16, 2011)

sickbiker said:
			
		

> Good morning to all best of wishes to all around the world let's all roll one and blaze one for the people of japan :48:  :tokie:



^^cheers

i had some problems with leaves curling up on a few of my plants and i don't really think it's anything you have to worry about as long as the areas that are curling don not dry out.

one of my phatt fruitys did this and it is now my largest plant (according to age)


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 16, 2011)

day 17


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 16, 2011)

1 more pic


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 16, 2011)

They are coming along


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lookin' good man ! BUSHY lil buggersarnt they


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 16, 2011)

yeah i still waiting to be able  to tell the sex of them


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 17, 2011)

damn this sucks i started with 6 then lost 2 of the seedling and now 3 of my 4 are male and the one thats not male is the runt feminized seeds


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 22, 2011)

this is day 24. so this is what i have left after my little prob


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 25, 2011)

day 27


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow thats gunna be very nice lady you got there man, VERY bushy lookin good man


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 25, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> Wow thats gunna be very nice lady you got there man, VERY bushy lookin good man


yeah she is really starting to boom


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 26, 2011)

To bad it auto flower or ud be able to take clones.


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 29, 2011)

day 31 and she is just booming wow


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 29, 2011)

my runt


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 29, 2011)

you should breed em and get seeds


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Autoflower said:
			
		

> you should breed em and get seeds


i should have but i pulled the males


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Autoflower said:
			
		

> you should breed em and get seeds


Doc how do u think she is looking


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 1, 2011)

So here is day 34 I think she look awesome


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 1, 2011)

few more


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks man


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 1, 2011)

I do have to say im happy with my self so far . I think im doing a good job for never growing anything before :holysheep:


----------



## hairpin100 (Apr 4, 2011)

Jesus, that`s a big ol` bush mate, looks good. How come you aint got nothing in the other pots, or am i being thick


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 4, 2011)

hairpin100 said:
			
		

> Jesus, that`s a big ol` bush mate, looks good. How come you aint got nothing in the other pots, or am i being thick


I lost two of the seedlings and then two more were males and the last one was a runt so i left just her and then im going to change my setup a little after shes done so i dont want to start any more


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 4, 2011)

starting to smell really good


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 4, 2011)

I normally dont like it bushy but she looks good bushy lol


----------



## jungle (Apr 4, 2011)

I back you up on that statement your doing real well for first time growing...


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 5, 2011)

jungle said:
			
		

> I back you up on that statement your doing real well for first time growing...


Thanks man . I just doing as i have read and she looks great. have learned a lot on this grow . I have some changes i need to do before my next grow. I should have more than one plant next time but hell im happy with the one little girl i have now


----------



## jungle (Apr 5, 2011)

my first one was one plant..because i burned 20 others...thank goodness it was bagseed......and then a 2 plant grow....,one was a male and started to polenate. I didn't know what it was...so I smoked some....and sprinkled it on the other plant...lol....the other plant hermied.... and then i had a 8 or 9 plant grow...and thats where I discovered cannalope haze.....from a free seed....and i've included cannalope in my grow this time, hoping to always grow it........then about a 25 plant grow.........then I had 28 going on a grow but had to scratch that grow.......then a 65plant grow..my first cloning experience.........now i'm working on about 16......to 20 plant grow....and want to make bonsai moms...for the one i'm doing now.....and i'm thinking this could be about the size i'm going to have for a while now.....about 16 to 20 plants per grow........I'm saving the weed for a rainy day....its facinating to watch just a few plants especially if they are a little different from one another.....hope u dont mind me talking so much its those dang marijuana cookies.....


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey man i dont mind one bit i love the hear peoples stories. Thats how i have learned. Wow i wish i had the room to grow more than 4 plants but i happy with that its just for me and who ever i feel like sharing with. I just like watching them grow and taking care of them. Its crazy how much i have learned in the last 6 weeks and i have so much still to learn.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 9, 2011)

sickbiker said:
			
		

> Hey man i dont mind one bit i love the hear peoples stories. Thats how i have learned. Wow i wish i had the room to grow more than 4 plants but i happy with that its just for me and who ever i feel like sharing with. I just like watching them grow and taking care of them. Its crazy how much i have learned in the last 6 weeks and i have so much still to learn.


 Dude if your just supplying your self and you harvest every cpl few months your never gunna run outta meds!! That's awesome man.


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 11, 2011)

a few pics i took today


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 11, 2011)

one more pic


----------



## jungle (Apr 11, 2011)

very nice what strain is it again? Searched some but couldn't come across it....never mind i just found it automatics.... Sounds like a nice strain with the ak 47 in it...


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah i cant wait to get to smoke some


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 13, 2011)

no one likes my post any more lol


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2011)

your first grow is loved by all. I bet she is looking pretty good today. It is great to be self sufficient.


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 13, 2011)

well thank you i was just joking


----------



## puasurfs (Apr 18, 2011)

Ah ha! Found you!

Lemme get back to reading this section from the beginning... I don't wanna miss ANYTHING!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 18, 2011)

Lookin good man!! need some more pics!


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 19, 2011)

puasurfs said:
			
		

> Ah ha! Found you! My fellow tent growers!!! Okay, I have some pics up of my old Mom keeper tent and my new XXL tent in my GJ, but I will be happy to re-post some here... GREAT set ups for sure!
> 
> Lemme get back to reading this section from the beginning... I don't wanna miss ANYTHING!
> 
> P.S. I named my heeler "Hamster-Head" (or Hammy or Ham-Bone for short), just FYI. :rofl:


 well thank you for stopping by my post look forward to seeing some of your pics  :welcome: :48:



			
				rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> Lookin good man!! need some more pics!


 im gonna take some pics tomorrow and put them up


----------



## Roddy (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm still looking in, my friend!! :48: hit this while I pull up my chair!


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 19, 2011)

I didnt get to take any pics today had a sick 18month old to take care of and when hes sick he want to just sit in my lap all day and be held but im not complaining i take all the love i can get from my little buddy


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 19, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I'm still looking in, my friend!! :48: hit this while I pull up my chair!


thanks for stopin bye and for the hit lol


----------



## Roddy (Apr 19, 2011)

Sick youngsters need loving as well, the pics can certainly wait, my friend!


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 20, 2011)

here are some new pics this is at  day 53 this weekend i will start my 2 week flush


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 20, 2011)

Thats a nice bushy plant you have there :aok: happy 4/20 and mojo for the finish mate


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 4/20 SB.


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 20, 2011)

thank you guys i cant wait to smoke some


----------



## Mountain209man (Apr 21, 2011)

is that just 1 auto or a couple? she looks huge. good lookin stuff.now time for 420s last toke


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 21, 2011)

Mountain209man said:
			
		

> is that just 1 auto or a couple? she looks huge. good lookin stuff.now time for 420s last toke


that is just one auto lost the other two cause they were male and had one little little runt.


----------



## Staffy (Apr 21, 2011)

hello sickbiker, ur baby is lookin good. keep up the good work


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 21, 2011)

Staffy said:
			
		

> hello sickbiker, ur baby is lookin good. keep up the good work


thank u my friend


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 21, 2011)

sickbiker said:
			
		

> they are all in the same water same nuts same everything and the hole thing is a little yellow its half the size of the rest and just looks weak and what would keep making my ph go up take look at the pics i posted if u dont mind



The cabbage look is often a sign of over watering or over ferting.  Try cutting back the nutes a little.  There's also a better than average chance the higher than normal pH is locking out some nutes.


----------



## MedicalTomatoes (May 1, 2011)

Wow, your first beats mine! I'm in day 14 and every one of mine looks like your day 17 runt. They are unknown bagseed genetics, in soil, and under fluorescents mind you. I wish I had bushier plants, would even settle for just a third set of leaves at this point.


----------



## Roddy (May 1, 2011)

Proper lights, soil and watering habits as well as other conditions will improve growth, MT, start a journal and let us know what you've got.


----------



## puasurfs (May 8, 2011)

Wow SB~

Your ladies are amazing looking! If when I looked in my grow room I saw THAT... man, I be so stoked! Looking kill'a!


----------

